# Jumping In



## RCH Flight (May 5, 2009)

Good Evening Everyone, Just recently joined your forums, looking for information specifically but not limited to Compound bows and what is good and what isent. Im from Southern Florida and a college student student. Where do you all recomend i start reading?

O i have shot bows before, compound, recurve, stick. not bad at it but looking to get better equipment and get deeper into the art that is Archery.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk*RCH Flight . Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

*welcome to at*


----------



## tom v. (Oct 14, 2007)

welcome aboard, jump right in!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

